# Hello



## BigGameJames (May 20, 2013)

My name is James Garcia and I'll just petitioned to become a freemason.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 20, 2013)

Congratulations, and Welcome!


----------



## James F Jackson (May 20, 2013)

Looking to submit a petition in miami beach fl , however the are no lodges in miami beach, i recieved a blessing from a brother that has passed on who told me i should consider Standing on the square. He gave me his ring and told me when i reach my third house to wear it in his honour, wich i will happily do.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jvarnell (May 20, 2013)

James F Jackson said:


> Looking to submit a petition in miami beach fl , however the are no lodges in miami beach, i recieved a blessing from a brother that has passed on who told me i should consider Standing on the square. He gave me his ring and told me when i reach my third house to wear it in his honour, wich i will happily do.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



http://lodges.glflamason.org/public/Lodge-Search.aspx


----------

